# Bluetick Coonhound Pup for sale-- MO



## Mme_Pickles

I have an eight month old female bluetick coonhound who needs a new home. We got her for my boys but my youngest is apparently highly allergic. She knows basic commands (sit, wait, back off, has a release command) but is still a puppy so... She is housebroke and crate trained. She is never left alone unsupervised, but rather in her crate. Which she enjoys hiding her toys in!
I would like to see her go to a pet/hunting home. She has a good nose and a fantastic bawl! If you are planning to leave her in a kennel outside all day, every day, please don't waste your time contacting me. She is a people dog and loves to be around others! She gets along well with other dogs, has an intense fascination with cats (follows them and wants to play) She does enjoy chasing stuff, though. She, uh, she enthusiastically chased my horses over and through a fence, bawling her ******* sound the whole way. :grit:
So, with all that said, we are asking $200 to cover her spay and shots. We are located in NW Missouri. 
Here are some pics I took of her today! Ain't she purdy? We call her Mae Belle. Nice ******* name. :gaptooth:



(cross-post with pet adoption)


----------



## chrisl

Is she UKC registered? Is she already spayed? I am president of NW Missouri Coonhunters association. I have several you young men who are looking for a hunting companion. We have monthly competition which the hounds men and their dogs compete against each other in bench shows and night hunts. If the your dog has papers and has not been spayed yet I'm sure we could find an excellent home for her. PM me with your contact info.
Chris LaMaster


----------



## Mme_Pickles

Oh man.... I have never before wanted so badly for a pet of mine to be registered!  She is not registered, neither is she yet spayed. *sad sigh* That would have been perfect. Still, if there is anyone who wants a "companion hunter" or something, please keep Mae Belle in mind! She is a really good dog and my boys are sad that she cannot stay. Especially the one with the allergy. He's said several times that he wishes he wasn't allergic. Poor thing.
Thank you, Chrisl, for your interest!


----------



## chrisl

PM me with your contact info. Since I own and breed blueticks, I probably know the breeder of your dog and we can usually get the proper papers for registration. PM me where you got her or who she came from. Thanks Chris


----------

